# Ecommerce sites



## mmm14 (Aug 12, 2007)

In your own opinion what is/are the best companies to start an ecommerce site with?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Any recommended web hosting company would work.

What specificially are you looking for?

What is your web building skill level?

What I would pick based on my experience and needs might be totally different than what I would recommend to someone else that is just starting out and has different needs.


----------



## greggoski (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been using godaddy for hosting, but their templates for quick design are poor. So I'd recommend linux hosting and design a site with frontpage or something like that. I also use their shopping cart and you are forced to use their templates, but the backend is great for managing inventory, shipping and such. http://www.whatsyourpeeve.com


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Woocommerce is free Shopify is paid. While Shopify is convenient whereas in Woocommerce you need to pay separately for hosting.


----------

